# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση του COLOMBO EXPRESS με το MAERSK TANJONG στο Σουέζ.

## pantelis2009

Βέβαια εγώ δεν συμφωνώ με τον τίτλο της εφημερίδας travel style.gr απ' όπου και το άρθρο.
Θα έλεγα Colombo Express εναντίων Maersk Tanjong μέσα στο κανάλι του Σουέζ και όχι " Τρόμος στο Πέλαγος" .
Υπάρχει και βίντεο. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## proussos

> Βέβαια εγώ δεν συμφωνώ με τον τίτλο της εφημερίδας travel style.gr απ' όπου και το άρθρο.
> Θα έλεγα Colombo Express εναντίων Maersk Tanjong μέσα στο κανάλι του Σουέζ και όχι " Τρόμος στο Πέλαγος" .
> Υπάρχει και βίντεο. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


*Δυστυχώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι θέλουν να τραγικοποιούν κάποια περιστατικά και να δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις λόγω σοβαρής νοητικής πάθησης...
Υστερούμε πολύ σε παιδεία και εκπαίδευση ομολογουμένως !*

----------


## roussosf

μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου λύσει μια απορία????????????
αυτό λέγετε ατύχημα...............???????????????
όλο απορίες είμαι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σαφώς και δεν υπάρχει ατύχημα. Ουτε γεγονός που αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε. Δυο βαπόρια ακούμπησαν το ένα το άλλο, ούτε μπογιά δεν πρέπει να ξύθηκε.
Κάποιος ειδε το βίντεο και σκέφτηκε ότι ειναι ευκαιρία να βάλει ένα τιτλο του στυλ Τρόμος, σοκ κ.λπ. για να τραβήξει κόσμο στη σελίδα του και να παρει μερικά κλικ και να μπορέι αν βαζει διαφημήσεις ή να τραβάει like στο Facebook  (ψάξτε να δείτε τι είναι το like farming)

----------


## Eng

Απο κοντινες φωτο που υπαρχουν στο διαδικτιο φαινεται οτι το CMA CGM ακουμπησε καλα το Maersk και ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα το πρωτο να εχει μπασιματα στα παραπετα της πλωρης καθως και σε μερικα κιβωτια της πρωτης ντανας που ειναι επανω απο τα παραπετα.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=cma+c...2F%3B724%3B540

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν είναι και μικρή η ζημιά, βέβαια μπορούσε να ήταν και μεγαλύτερη. Καμιά φωτο άραγε από το Maersk έχει βγει????

----------

